# Winder Question



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

After an hour trying to sort this out I've resigned myself to asking the question here  I took apart one of my watches today to clean up the face, however upon replacing the winder it only sits in one position, turning the hands. It doesn't push in enough to engage the winding mechanism though it looks fully pushed in. The winder is held in by a pushpin rather than a screw. Any advice on a common problem? would be great 

Cheers,

Callum.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Callum, you may have pushed the push-pin too hard when you took out the stem. What can (may or may not) have happened is that the pin operates usually some kind of lever. Push it too much and the lever will stay in the !pushed! position, which whilst allowing the stem to re-enter, either won't lock onto the stem, or sometimes as you describe, won't allow the stem to engage with the winder train of gears. h34r:

AFAIK, a visit or send to a watchie is required unless you are confident enough to strip down the movement and reset the pin and lever. I've heard said you can sometimes use a very small hook to "retrieve" back to the original position, nvere managed it myself. If you succeed in fixing it - - I'll need your addy to send the two or three I've got wth the same problem :grin:

Maybe someone else will offer more (better?) advice. :yes:


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Well it's a relatively cheap watch, not worth the money to get repaired and I've been meaning to get some experience stripping down a movement anyway so this is a good a time as any! I was always sure I'd mess up the winder in the ones with pins by over-loosening them, but there we go.

Nice and bright outside still so I think I'll make a start now, thanks Mel.


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Argh, spent the evening taking it apart, dropping bits, and rebuilding it but all to no avail  Will certainly put me off buying watches in a dirty state for a while heh.


----------



## chu88y (Jan 4, 2009)

fair play to you for having a go


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Was browsing eBay the other day and found the same watch head, broken, for Â£3 so I've got that on the way and I'm going to fiddle around with that before I try fixing my 'good' one again lol. Quite surprised actually since it's a Sekonda from the 80's I didn't think I'd see another one.


----------



## maca (Apr 23, 2009)

sounds to me like when pulling out the stem it has put it in hand set position when that happens you have to remove the hands and dial you can then click the lever under the dial into wind position that should then let you insert the stem.

It has happened to me a number of times

 cheers maca


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mel said:


> Callum, you may have pushed the push-pin too hard when you took out the stem. What can (may or may not) have happened is that the pin operates usually some kind of lever. Push it too much and the lever will stay in the !pushed! position, which whilst allowing the stem to re-enter, either won't lock onto the stem, or sometimes as you describe, won't allow the stem to engage with the winder train of gears. h34r:
> 
> AFAIK, a visit or send to a watchie is required unless you are confident enough to strip down the movement and reset the pin and lever. I've heard said you can sometimes use a very small hook to "retrieve" back to the original position, nvere managed it myself. If you succeed in fixing it - - I'll need your addy to send the two or three I've got wth the same problem :grin:
> 
> Maybe someone else will offer more (better?) advice. :yes:


mel,

seem to remember a similar conversation re a raketa i have. it wasn't too hard to sort out.

watch running fine ever since.

suggest this is a fairly easy project for someone who can remove and replace movements and handset.

if its a raketa i will do it gratis and take photos this time - if someone wants to send me a watch to work on.

no treasured family heirlooms though as i am fairly good but cant offer any guarantees.

of course you could always send it/them to Roy , gawd bless 'im.

ttfn


----------

